# just wondering



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

these are my first P's so im a little new... they're chasing each other alot, im wondereing if they're just playing or they want to beat the sh*t out of one another... its not even like one caribe is doing all the chasing, they all chase each other


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They're settling up the social hierarchy in your tank. Get ready for some bites and fin nips too, it'll pass but it's pretty much unavoidable in the first little while after introducing fish to a tank.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ok.. thanks, i just hope they dont hurt each other too bad...

but they're sweet little fish, and have been eating good for me... they just got done raping a smelt


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> these are my first P's so im a little new... they're chasing each other alot, im wondereing if they're just playing or they want to beat the sh*t out of one another... its not even like one caribe is doing all the chasing, they all chase each other


WTF!?!? first p's? why the f*ck do you have over 1,400 posts?







if you dont mind me asking :laugh:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

in other catergories like the lounge and things. As for the chasing and nipping it happens when you put new fish in a tank


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > these are my first P's so im a little new... they're chasing each other alot, im wondereing if they're just playing or they want to beat the sh*t out of one another... its not even like one caribe is doing all the chasing, they all chase each other
> 
> 
> WTF!?!? first p's? why the f*ck do you have over 1,400 posts?
> ...


 lol well... i researched these fish like crazy before i got them... plus my cycle was pretty long...

oh yea rbp 4 135, 40% of my posts are in P discussion... i have less than 100 posts in the lounge


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

so what if he gots more posts than u nvette , at least he dont talk about his gay ass puffers and why do u got to use profanity all the time huh?

and yes shutter they are establishing the pekking order, u should have a good powerhead in there to tone it down


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> so what if he gots more posts than u nvette , at least he dont talk about his gay ass puffers and why do u got to use profanity all the time huh?


I think someone likes me :laugh: as jay said "he loves the c*ck" i thunk dabreeze is just a common hater :nod: ill admit, im hating on bubba cause he has that huge 15" rhom :rasp:


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

dude wtf are u a ***?

NO im not hating its just every post i read u talk about your puffers or your car ,even if the thread has nothing to do with either of your puffers or ur slow ass ride, im new to this forum but i can already see that u are obessed with your car and puffers as i am with Ps,

just buggs me out when i see everyone elses posts are reguarding the topic and your talk about ur dam *** ass puffers .

i think other members here will agree with me :nod:

just stay on topic and u wont hear anything negative from me


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i have a powerhead, i was gonna wait a while to add it... should i add it now?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> dude wtf are u a ***?
> 
> NO im not hating its just every post i read u talk about your puffers or your car ,even if the thread has nothing to do with either of your puffers or ur slow ass ride, im new to this forum but i can already see that u are obessed with your car and puffers as i am with Ps,


Yup your a hater, but dabreeze why dont you pm me? i think this thread is about shutter's P's, not what things you have to think about me. Either stay on topic or go to the lounge :nod:

BTW: a lil quick to jump the gun are we? why did you overreact on my joke? hiding something in the "closet" are we? well you can bring whatever you want "out of the closet"


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> i have a powerhead, i was gonna wait a while to add it... should i add it now?


Adding a powerhead wouldnt hurt anything. Another thing you can try (and also adds a nice touch to show tanks) is getting an air pump, with an air tube/wand. The air bubbles will reduce stress among your P's, but like what eltwitcho said, there just settling in. GL


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

My Caribes do that often, specially when I rearrange the tank, they're setting up new terriotories and sh*t. Youll also notice that after they divide the tank if one ventures into someone else's territory then she will be chased off.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> i have a powerhead, i was gonna wait a while to add it... should i add it now?


 No, you definately should not. In my case adding a powerhead made my piranhas ten times more active and aggressive. They established the order, I added the powerhead and they started fighting all over again. Now they chase my finger in front of the tank, if I move my face towards the tank they smash into the glass and they're mean assholes. Not something you want to do if you're trying to keep things calm in the tank. I'd say add the powerhead in about a month or so


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> so what if he gots more posts than u nvette , at least he dont talk about his gay ass puffers and why do u got to use profanity all the time huh?
> 
> and yes shutter they are establishing the pekking order, u should have a good powerhead in there to tone it down


 How long should the powerhead be on to settle them down?

My 2 caribe in my 40 gallon is always snapping at each other and I had them for at least 4 months. Then I bought 1 RBP to put in there, just because I heard that a shoal of 3 will prevent abuse from each other, rather than just having 2 fish in a tank. My 2 Carbie and 1 RBP are about 5-6".


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well good luck it takes ahwhile for the pecking order to be established,which by the way never seem to happen in my tank ,these guys just keep testing eachother.

and i see on your sig u got some tiger barbs up in there, good luck to that i havnt had any luck with other tank buds with my reds exept my sailfin pleco


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i havent had one t-barb loss yet (had them in for about 6 days)

they always go near my piranha especially when they're eating cuz the barbs like the shrimp and smelt, but im surprised none are gone and i hope they stay like that! ive already lost a bunch of tetras (from cycling) and these guys aree still pulling







and i was feeding them some flakes and one of my caribe was eating the flakes, i was like WTF?!

BTW i didnt add my powerhead


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

well they were much friendlier to each other today, not constant chasing and what not so it looks like they got things sorted out


----------

